# ... sinceramente non ho capito ... separazione e figli



## AmadeuPrado (24 Settembre 2014)

Leggendo la discussione passata non ho ben capito le conclusioni a cui  siete arrivati. Si è capito che l'essere separati per i figli porta  molte problematiche  e forse le porta anche per chi fa questa scelta.
Vi dico che pur avendo deciso di separarmi recentemente da mia moglie  per vari motivi, in questo periodo ho sofferto comunque come un cane  (Sensi di colpa, sensazione di solitudine, pressioni sociali, dubbi,  difficoltà per i bimbi, insicurezza, mancanza di punti fermi,  pigrizia... chi più ne ha più ne metta), tanto da essere in qualche modo  tornato sui miei passi.
La tanto agognata libertà e magari la ricerca dell'amore utopico-ideale  vale tutto questo trambusto? Magari la libertà di non dover rendere  conto a nessun ammesso che ciò sia possibile dati tutti i limiti che la  situzione impone.
Il fatto che comunque i bambini si sentano "diversi" rispetto agli altri  e non abbiano forse gli strumenti per gestire la situazione e per  comprenderla. 
Insomma tante motivazioni compresa forse quella più "vigliacca" del  "quieto vivere" che magari spesso ci infastidisce. Poi magari ci si  accorge che la persona che abbiamo vicino non è poi così male e forse  siamo noi che vogliamo chissà che...
Mi sembra che qui dentro ci siano persone che non si  accontentano...forse si dovrebbe imparare ad accontentarsi...e a dare il  giusto peso alle priorità..non so


----------

